# Large lumps, looking thin and sickly.



## ~Cookie and Tilly~ (Jul 30, 2016)

So a few months ago my dominant mouse of the group died from unknown causes. Then a couple of months later the remainig 2 both got a tumor. They were taken to the vet but an operation would be too stressful and risky so we left it because they looked healthy and happy. We never found out if they were beneign or malignant. This morning I checked on them and they both looked identical to my other mouse just before she died aka hunched back, very very skinny even though I fed them every day, issues with opening eyes, not getting up, wobbly walk. I really dont know what to do please help me xx


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a respiratory infection, and could definitely be because their immune systems are bad due to the tumors. It's not so odd that they have it at the same time (the RI), because it's highly contagious. That they both have tumors is of course unfortunate, but it's not that uncommon in mice and other rodents.


----------



## ~Cookie and Tilly~ (Jul 30, 2016)

My mum is saying that we shouldn't take them to the vet because the vet won't be able to help. Is this true? She will do anything to save them so convincing isn't a problem. Also when their sister died of well now suspected RI why didn't they get it? Thx so much for your help


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

If the mice have tumours and have become wasted/hunched, I'm afraid I would strongly suggest that the best course is to now euthanise. Tumours will always grow and cause health to deteriorate, and being prey animals, mice rarely show symptoms of illness until it's a very progressed stage. I don't think your mice will get better with any medicine at this point and I think the kindest thing would be to take them to a vet to be spared any further suffering.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice will occasionally get a cyst or boil on their skin. With my mice this condition they get will just come and go from time to time. I have seen these lumps lanced by a vet on dogs and horses but to lance a cyst on a mouse would be a precarious operation to say the least but not impossible.


----------

